# Anyone thrown this rod?



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

florida surf thirteen: http://www.floridasurftackle.com/Florida_Surf_Angler.php

looking into getting a "nice" flea rod...if anyone has thrown both this (florida surf 13) and the 11' 2-5 CCP would welcome any feedback on how they compare re: bite detection, etc....also the new team alabama rod...

open to other recs for a good flea rod, bite detection is key, would prefer dual rung guides so can be used both conventional & spinner...


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep. FSA 13. Thrown it, haven't had the chance to fish it yet. Very nice casting rod. Loves 4 & 5 oz best but throws 3 well too. Very easy loading rod and seems like it will have very good bite detection. I haven't yet the chance to try one of Tommy's rods so can;t advise any comparison. 

The Akios 656 pairs vey well with this rod.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Greg,
Have not thrown the FSA, but I love me some CCP 11' 2-5.
So much so I've got a spinner and a conventional. 
Reaching out to that bar is effortless, feels great with a 5500 on it, and you can feel mullet the length of your hand nibbling from way out.
I throw 3 with it 85% of the time, but when you have to go to 4 or 5 it doesn't blink.

The other one you might want to consider is a CTS 12' S8 2-4 oz. 
I have one wrapped conventional, and it is a dream for throwing light rigs long distances.
This rod is the one that opened my eyes to the potential of great blanks wrapped by good custom builders.
A new one will set ya back a fair bit, but it is surprising how often second hand blanks come up for sale on the boards.

But as I 'm typing this I have no idea how it would do wrapped dual, and as a spinner.

That CCP is an awfully versatile rod.

God luck.

(And I'm sitting here right now waiting for the glue gun to warm up to start putting together some float hooks for next week on Hatteras)
TjB


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thx for the opinions guys...have heard nothing but good things about both rods...leaning towards the FS13 as I already have several 11' rods that can throw 4oz well, thinking the 13' footer would be a nice addition....

Tom - I made a bunch all at once and have a tupperware full of 'em. If you are using the mustad 2/0 kahle hook be forewarned that you should get a hook file and sharpen them, they are not the sharp out of the box...that is really the best size/brand to allow enough gap between the float and the hook point, I tried all different kahles/wide gaps. Several weeks ago I had a monster pomp I lost in the wash that partially straightened that hook (was on a 3 hook rig and the bottom hook also had a 3+lb'er on at the same time which I managed to land)...felt like I had hooked into a 20lb permit trying to reel in both at the same time. Other rig you should look into is paul's (fishin mortician's) rig on the florida surfcasters forum, he doesn't post here much anymore but it is basically a supersonic improvement over the earl brinn rig (which, despite the river rig, is still a necessity in my book if you have to be throwing 4 or 5oz due to conditions).


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Greg, recently broke my OM 11ft so ordered Tommy's 11' 2-5, spinning. Will let know know my thoughts on it (what they're worth) when I get it.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been putting myself to sleep at night all week long just thinking about that rod loading (and unloading) with a 2oz piece of metal on it (spinning) or a 3oz sinker and Pomp Rig on it (conventional).
Damn I love those rods...
_Thanks River! Thanks Tommy!_


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

That was a special Rod tjbjornsen, I called it the long distance Mullet Rod ----- wasn't too many out when I built it, will never forget the first time I threw it near the Horse Trail on Ramp 49, Frisco. I had a crowd of friends watching and didn't want to backlash that Akios 551 so I did a lobe cast, couldn't believe it when it landed across the bar, I turned around in amazement and everyone was shaking their head ------ Tommy's Rod's rule the surf as far as I'm concerned ---- River


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys. Feedback like this keeps me going.....


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Not to high jack this thread but how do these rods mentioned above compare to the Century Sling Shot or Tip Tornado or Full Metal? I know they are pricier than everything but maybe the CTS but is is really worth the extra $$$ Tommy, do you build custom rod or just blanks and factory? Once again, sorry for high jacking but this thread was right in line with what I was thinking in terms of what I was looking for myself.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SR,

I do not build myself but can recommend a couple of rod builders if you'd like.

IMHO the CPS rods compare favorably to the Century line, especially when you factor in cost... 

Tommy


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Tommy I got to throw your 13' conventional.... My buddy tied on 6 n bait and it felt like nothing was on there but with a simple overhead cast without trying it went 60+ yards. Can't wait to get a roof rack so I can carry your 13' to assateague!


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Greg,

I promised to report my opinion, once I had a chance to try Tommy's 11' 2-5 and although I didn't have a lot of time today, finally got it out to throw. (not to fish!)

It is a beauty first of all. Let me tell you the rod arrived quickly and packaging was first rate. The rod is very nicely finished and I like the royal blue whippings. 

This rod is also going to be a pleasure to use! Throws 3 oz 100 yards with an easy overhead cast. With a modified beach cast I get over 300 ft easy peasy. Rod loads smoothly and powers very well. Like said, I didn't have much time and got off a quick throw with 5 oz to get the feel. The rod loaded deeper as anticipated and handles 5 oz without any problem. The tip of this rod seems a little heavier or faster than the Surf Thirteen and recovers quickly. Just want I wanted for tossing 2-3 oz metals in the surf with plenty of room to throw 4 or 5 oz and bait. 

Keep in mind that the Surf 13 and the CPS 11' 2-5 were bought with two different uses in mind. Surf 13 is casting and the 11' CPS spinning. At my current ability, if I need to reach past 125-150 yards, the surf 13 will get it there, bait intact. Not so sure my spin casting skills are there to do that with the CPS yet, but won't be too surprised if it can reach that far too, bait intact with a more experienced caster at the helm. 

Bite detection……hope to find out soon!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Tommy. Another question. What guides are used for your spinners? Thanks.



Tommy said:


> SR,
> 
> I do not build myself but can recommend a couple of rod builders if you'd like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FUJI Alconite guides and FUJI seat.

Tommy


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Tommy. Thanks for the response. Sorry to be a bother but what type of guide frames are used for your spinners? K, Low Riders, Concept, Cradle? Thanks in advance.



Tommy said:


> FUJI Alconite guides and FUJI seat.
> 
> Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BSVAG

http://rodfather.us/product/fuji-bsvag/

Tommy



SpeedRacer said:


> Tommy. Thanks for the response. Sorry to be a bother but what type of guide frames are used for your spinners? K, Low Riders, Concept, Cradle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Tommy. Thanks.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

thx fleaflicker...i may just have to buy both of 'em....


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> thx fleaflicker...i may just have to buy both of 'em....


You for sure won't be disappointed with either! Good luck with your decision.


----------

